# Pulsar Rear Plate Light not working



## chazza (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi,

My sister's car is a 1998 Nissan Pulsar N15 S2 Q hatchback (recently bought) and the license plate light at the rear does not light up when the headlights are on.

I guess it will be either 3 things:

1. Blown fuse.
2. Blown light bulb (there are two, so I doubt both are blown unless they are wired in series).
3. Broken electrical wiring.

Does anyone know where the fuse for the rear license plate light is, as I've found 3 fuse boxes but cannot find the fuse for this light, nor do I know what it is called?

Also, if anyone knows whether the two lights are wired in series or parallel that would be a help cause I haven't tried changing bulbs yet (don't have a spare)...


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

chazza said:


> Hi,
> 
> My sister's car is a 1998 Nissan Pulsar N15 S2 Q hatchback (recently bought) and the license plate light at the rear does not light up when the headlights are on.
> 
> ...


you might want to pst this in the pulsar section... there you will get people who deal specifically with your car and where things are located...


----------



## chazza (Mar 25, 2004)

Where is the Pulsar forum...? I couldn't find it. Can a mod move this thread there please?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

there is a pulsar form for engives at the bottom of the sentra forums... im tying to get your questions to the right people so they can help you out... try posting there...


----------



## chazza (Mar 25, 2004)

Maybe I'm just really thick when it comes to cars, but I cannot find the Pulsar forum. A search on the keyword Pulsar shows that posts are spread out all over the place. I'm from Australia so three-quarters of thecar names in this forum I've never heard of before.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=21

this is an engine forum, but it is for engines found in a pulsar... BTW, is your car really a 98 or 88?? i ask this because they didnt make pulsars in the US after the very early 90's, so if you have a 98 pulsar, it is likely billed as something else here in the states... and we could direct you to the best place to go...


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

there's not a pulsar section.
Your lights should be wired in parallel, I've never seen lights wired in series on a car, usually lights will be fused in a group like brake lights, int. lights, clearance lights, etc, so it doesn't seem like it would be fuse or else some other lights would probably also not be working. Most likely it's lights burned out, altough it is strange to have 2 lights go out at the same time.


----------



## chazza (Mar 25, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> BTW, is your car really a 98 or 88?? i ask this because they didnt make pulsars in the US after the very early 90's, so if you have a 98 pulsar, it is likely billed as something else here in the states... and we could direct you to the best place to go...


Ahh, that explains it. I read that forum description "1982-1988 Sentra/Pulsar". Mine is a 1998 Pulsar, they still make them here in Australia even 2004 models. I have no idea what they call them now in the USA but it looks like this http://users.bigpond.net.au/troys/555.jpg (that is not my car though).


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

ok, we were on the wrong page here... ive never seen anything like that... any pics of the front or inside? maybe it will give me a better idea of what that is here in the US... I love the way the back end of that car looks...


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

We don't have the pulsar anymore in us. or anything that even looks like that, I wish we did, I'd love to have one of 'em.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

that car has very similar body lines to a B15 sentra up until the rear doors...take another look... do you think that could be a B15 hatch???

chazza, what kind of engine is in your car??


----------



## chazza (Mar 25, 2004)

Guys, it sounds like either two blown bulbs at the rear or some broken electrical wiring. I'll have another look later in the day at the bulbs...

It's a 1.6L 4 cylinder engine. Another name for this car is N15 Series 2, so that may give some clues.

Either way, I've found the info I wanted about the rear light, so thanks all.


----------



## chazza (Mar 25, 2004)

It is a blown light bulb. At least one, I haven't looked at the other side but I imagine it is the same.

It is really hard to open the case the bulb is in without breaking the clips, and the bulb is a strange snap-in type, not screwed in. Now to source one of these bulbs from a car wrecker or somewhere.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

glad you found out the problem...


----------

